# Help! Can not get into Clockwork Recovery from cm4dx



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

I have done everything to get into clockwork recovery, I did the power hold option and select reboot into recovery, and I have tried reboot into recovery from ROM Manager, help!


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Odd, What Nightly build are you running?


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Odd, What Nightly build are you running?


no nightly, original beta, for some reason every time I did try to install a nightly when I could get into clockwork it aborted with some kernal check error and status 7


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

woah, sorry man I havent heard of that before.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd recommended an sbf. Just root froyo and flash TBH monster updater then flash the latest nightly.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> I'd recommended an sbf. Just root froyo and flash TBH monster updater then flash the latest nightly.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


thats what I was afraid of. . .


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

Before you sbf try this. Go to your sd card /clockworkmod/?recoveries? (Not sure of the full name of the last folder. But anyway rename all of the reciveries you have downloaded to have a .bak at the end. Then go into clockwork and flash the recovery again. I was having problems and this worked fo me.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Finkployd (Jun 19, 2011)

Are you suggesting he boot into clockwork and restore a backup in order to solve his problem of not being able to boot into clockwork?









Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

No im not. Im suggesting he reinstall the recovery. Clockwork sometimes need to have old recoveries removed from the sd card before flashing a new on. I guess what i meant was go int rom manager (not clockwork) to reinstall the recovery. Sorry for the typo.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

manigma77 said:


> No im not. Im suggesting he reinstall the recovery. Clockwork sometimes need to have old recoveries removed from the sd card before flashing a new on. I guess what i meant was go int rom manager (not clockwork) to reinstall the recovery. Sorry for the typo.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


holy crap! that worked! thank you







. now if only I could install nightlies . . .


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

dtpacula said:


> holy crap! that worked! thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u deff need to install the nightlies....theres pretty much nothing working in the origanal build...like they said before flash the .340 sbf and then root it using z4root and then load the most updated nightly found Here


----------

